# Isle d,Oleron



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to visit the island and am already in central france
I would welcome any information and opinions on good Aires or campsites.

Thanks Val


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Cannot comment on Ile d'Oleron as have not been there but look at the map - just down the coast of the Gironde you will see Talmont s/Gironde. That is a village well worth a visit - we were there last week. Very picturesque but busy - they boast 83 inhabitants and 500,000 visitors!
The car park there has a dedicated campervan area - cost €5 for 24 hours and that gives concessionary entry to the museum. Restaurants look good as well - and seemed very reasonable.
Enjoy.
Alan :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Focusgirl said:


> I would like to visit the island and am already in central france
> I would welcome any information and opinions on good Aires or campsites.
> 
> Thanks Val


Afraid I can't offer much advice about Aires and campsites on Ile d'Oleron, but years ago we visited a fabulous naturist beach - La Grande Plage - near St Trojan-les-Bains.

To get to the beach, go over the bridge from the mainland and after 2km turn left, sign-posted St Trojan-les-Bains. On the edge of town turn right on the minor road D126 and continue to the beach. Walk 500 metres south (left) from the car park to the clothes-optional area.

It's an amazing spot in fine weather, and more like being on the Med. And the quality of the light in the vicinity attracts artists from all over the country.

Plage des Saumonards is another clothes-optional beach on the island, on the sheltered north-east coast. I haven't been myself, but it gets pretty good reviews. It's near Boyardville and faces the mainland. Apparently, there are mussel beds to explore and a big forest behind the dunes at the back of the beach.

This time, travel 5km from the bridge along the main road onto the island, then turn right on the D126 (north) to the seaside village of Boyardville. Take the minor road into Saumonards forest towards Pointe des Saumonards and drive to the car park. It's a five-minute walk to the 500-metre naturist beach, which I understand is signposted.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Le Chateau D Oleron its signed and on the D734 8euros inc elec, toilet block and borne. We visited but did not stop overnight but looked fine.
There is a big E Leclerc at St Georges d Oleron and has an area for Motorhomes we stopped the night along with 30+others no problem.

John


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Focusgirl said:


> I would like to visit the island and am already in central france
> I would welcome any information and opinions on good Aires or campsites.
> 
> Thanks Val


Hi Val - you could try St Tojan-les-Bains( N45â�°50'37.75" W1â�°12'31.95" )

Fills up quite quickly, or at least it did when we visited in May 2010 - may be a bit different now the main French hols are over.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We were there in May. Didn't seem to be many, if any, aires on the island - people seem to resort to staying in the E.Leclerc car park which isn't exactly picturesque!

The island is flat, and criss-crossed with a network of cycle ways.

We stayed on Camping Antioch d'Oleron in Bree-Les-Bains towards the end of the island near Saint Denis d'Oleron. Nice site, with heated pool though the access was a bit tight - we are 6.8m

Nice coastal flat cycle path into Saint-Denis, which has some pleasant eateries by the pleasure boat marina, took about 20 minutes.

Close by there was a larger Municipal (Camp Municipal le Plaginot), which was large, but with little shade or privacy.

Morph


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

*Isle d'Oleron*

Hello Val
We were in St Trojan les Bains at the end of May. It is a lovely little town and has everything you need. There are two Aires (free) on the seafront (on your right as you drive along the seafront). One of these was closed for repairs in May. Aire de service in a seperate location. Some nice restaurants in the harbour. Excellent beach which stretches right around to the Grand Plage. Good walking and cycling opportunities. Small train touristique to the Grand Plage. Call to the tourist office for brochures on the right as you enter St Trojan.
Have a great time.
Ian


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=90 Aire on the Island

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2813

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4452

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1642

We have been to the above three and they are good.

John


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
we stayed at an aire near St Denis d'Oleron a few years ago about 1km inland at an old campsite(?). It's still listed on various aires websites at €8 a night. I think services were extra.

It was a large grassy field but from memory some parts were a bit soft.

Steve


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

The chateau d'oleron is fantastic aire 8e including hook up, showers, washing, toilets etc...
its an old campsite that the council have bought out, concrete pitches with grass 
you need to use the card machine thingie. Buy from the moules van that comes every morning.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We quite liked Plage de la Gautrelle on Olleron. A huge long white sandy beach 50 yards away and a laid back attitude to where to park. Really cheap too.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is a part of the beach. Ohhhhh, watch out for jellyfish, some 1 foot diameter.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

The French Passion site at a vineyard outside StPierre is very nice free, water,bins and toilets when shop open. Central


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Spend 4 nights on Ile d'Oleron in June 2011.

Aires.
2 nights at Le Chateau d'Oleron.
2 nights at St Denis d'Oleron.

Both old Campsites €8 pay with Credit card at barrier.
Electricity/Shower/toilets and water on site inc in €8.

Lovely area for cycling as is Ile de Re where we spend a week.

At St Denis the Electric is mostly at the back of site.
Both very quite.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another thumbs up for Chateau D'Oleron aire...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4676

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I remember that site, Peejay, we stopped at La Brande just down the road and cycled past it. It was a municpial then, but this set up seems an excellent place for Mhs.

Oleron is a lovely place for a potter around on bikes - flat & quiet roads. The beaches on the Atlantic coats are superb, and I wonder if they are still doing trips out to the oyster / mussell beds (just up from that site?) - very entertaining guide (we followed him for a while - very strong local accent, and he got too fast for us, but with signs & gestures we got along!), and wonderful oysters to sample directly off the growing poles. 8)


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

*Oleron*

 Many thanks to you all for your replies. 
We are off tomorrow from La petite Brenne which is fabulous, to sample Oleron for the first time. 
Will do loads of cycling and beaches.
The Aires sound really good

Val


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Oleron*



Focusgirl said:


> Many thanks to you all for your replies.
> We are off tomorrow from La petite Brenne which is fabulous, to sample Oleron for the first time.
> Will do loads of cycling and beaches.
> The Aires sound really good
> ...


Hi again Val

Hope you made it OK to Oleron. Suspect the weather has turned pants now.

We've just arrived at Creuse Nature for the night, only along the road from La Petite Brenne.

It's an unbelievably freezing 13 degrees at the moment and pouring with rain. Good job there's an indoor pool here for a skinny-dip - no way will we be stripping-off outside in this weather.

Interested to hear Petite Brenne was good - haven't been, but we might call in on our way back to the UK in just under three weeks time.

Mike


----------

